# School issues - identity worry; public pictures



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all
Our DD is starting primary school in September   and we've just received a letter inviting us to the parents evening to look around the school and meet the class teacher (just happens to have fallen bang in the middle of our intro's!) Anyway, with the letter, is a form to fill in with all our details.

Not a problem until the last line of the form reads 
"I give permission for my child to be photographed or videoed and these images to be used on the school's website or in the media."
And then they are expecting me to sign under that!

I don't know what to do. I don't want DD singled out because she's adopted and I certainly don't want a big deal making of it, but with birthfamily living a mile away, of course I don't want her picture going into the public arena.

 Any advice please??


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

It is a legal thing they have to put on any school files now about photographs etc. 
I would not sign it and underneath just write something along the lines of for personal reasons we do not wish our child to be phographed and used in school publications etc 

I have to do this on K's nursery forms as locality is also an issue for us 

xx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi,

Don't worry about sending the form back unsigned and with a request for DD's photograph NOT to be used. You won't be the only one who does this - I'm a teacher and there are 2 children in my class whose photos aren't allowed to be used for publication, and in some classes there are up to 5 children like that. People choose not to have photographs published for all sorts of reasons so your DD won't be singled out for being adopted.

Jules


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Suzie

Will that stop us from having her own school photo taken whenever that'll be? 
I actually had her participate in the group picture at nursery. I felt it was her last term (almost) with those particular friends and so it'd be nice for the future. I did have a minor panic afterwards when I realised it wasn't just us taking the picture home!  D'oh!
But then again, I know with nursery it wouldn't be published anywhere. School is different once they're involved in events (sports day and easter parade etc), and so it's just the pictures that might get on the web or in the paper that she musn't be part of. I still definately want her "solo" picture taken.

I'll maybe take the form into the school all filled out, apart from that signature, and ask their advice on this one!

Thank you.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

It wont stop you having her individual photo done  
It will just be noted on her file that she isnt to be in group shots and other photos 

It is something that we are going to have to be careful with as K's birth family even know us from contact but dont know we have applied to adopt him! (and wont find out for security reasons ) 

x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to work in a nursery, we had to send these letters out to parents, alot of people do not want pics taking your DD will not be the only one I can assure you!

I am back to being a nanny now and neither of the parent I work for want their children photographed at any playgroups etc we go to!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

My DD is about to start pre-school nursery and i asked about this and they dont have a "form" as such to ask my permission (as far as the nursery teacher was aware) so i am writing a letter to state that she can not be inc in photo's and to be honest DD doesnt like her pic taken!

I also asked about having a "allowed to collect" form and she said no- so i now have DD SW writing sa letter to confirm who can "legally" collect our DD from school! (due to having CRB's)

xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I work in a nursery/school and will totally understand that a parent might not want their child's photo used. I don't think your DD will suffer as schools don't snap big group shots all day but may just take photos of activities they're doing or events, then if your DD is on any they simply won't use them. Hope she enjoys nursery!

Kay xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever

We are in the same position with pooh bear,went to his school evening last week OMG our babies are growing up 2 fast. My dilema is i feel i should not worry and just let him be in any photos etc. Thereare no reasons why not but stillfinding it hard to decide?

PBMx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

We'e said we are happy for other parsnt to take photsts but don't want any inthepublic domain as "mum" is only a few miles away and the rest of her family are not far either.  She ahs assumed they are fiurther away but we lie in quite a small village so it would be easy to find us if she knew which school they go to.  

We've also had the same conversation about church - no photos of our children in the public arena.  

Bop


----------

